# Fuente de poder de 12v a 25 amperios



## anderson torres (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola a todos.
tengo unas dudas . Realice una fuente (el plano me lo paso nuestro amigo fogonazo) de 12v a 25 A para un amplificador de carro, pero a la hora de conectar el voltaje a la planta e introducir señal el voltaje cae a 9v y por consiguiente el amplificador comienza a fallar o apagarse. Mi pregunta 
¿Cual es el voltaje maximo de entrada de un amplificador de carro para su estable funcionamiento?
¿El consumo de corriente es la causa de la perdida de voltaje?
Aqui les mando el plano
y las fotos de mi amplificador
posdata:
la corriente de consumo de este amplificador es de 20 amperios  maximo


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cuál es el voltaje y la corriente  del secundario.?

Te dejo 2 opciones:
La resistencia de 0.15 ohm / 3W ó 5W
Ra y Rb se calcula de acuerdo al voltaje de entrada Vin.
El voltaje de salida con LM317 es 12.6V aprox.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 22, 2008)

Mira , el volataje que sumunistra el secundario es de 13.8 v y la maxima corriente que puede suministrar es 36 amperios. Es un poco pesado ese transformador   :


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola.
Con ese secundario tendrás un voltaje pico de 19.5V, la caida en los transistores como mímo debe ser de 4V aprox. más los 12V dan 16V como mínimo para que el regulador trabaje bien.
Por lo que debes de tener un muy buen filtro, para que te dé los 16V que necesitas a plena cargar.
Si puedes usa el LM317.
Chao.
elaficionado.
No te puedo decir nada acerca del circuito regulador de voltaje que haz construido.


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 28, 2008)

Una pregunta mas para este tipo de amplificador boss (  Chaos ch650 de la marca boss). Es necesario adiconarle el capacitor de 1 o 2 faradios para el sostenimiento de corriente. Ya he armado dos fuentes y parace que los transistores estuvieran de adorno, el voltaje  cae barbaro. No tengo idea de que hacer mas, lo unico que se me ocurre es la del capacitor.


----------



## lalex (Sep 28, 2008)

q plano mas feo!



jajajja,,,


nose... yo te recomiendo poner el fusible en el bobinado primario, osea en los 220v


asi no se te queme el transformador



saludos. Lalex L!


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 28, 2008)

No es posible que el transformador sufra alguna averia. Es un transformador que puede entregar una buena cantidad de corriente. Lo que me estresa es el hecho de que los circuitos regulacion que ya hecho ,  no he logrado que me mantenga el voltaje . La unica forma  de que funciona sin niguna contrariedad es con los parlantes de de 8 ohn ( la pareja), pero cuando coloco el subwoofer(ya saben mi aficion) el voltaje cae en picada, por eso digo que los transistores parace como si no estuvieran.


----------



## lalex (Sep 28, 2008)

y no probaste con 5 LM338 en paralelo?,, jeje 


estan medios caritos... a mi me salieron 4 u$s, aca en argentina...



creo q ese integrado se banca como 5 o 6 A



saludos. lalex


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola.
Como tú dices, con 2 parlantes en paralelo, funciona y cuando colocas subwoofer, nada de nada, no será que tu subwoofer es de 2 ohm, o está malogrado.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 28, 2008)

bueno el parlante es de 12 pulgadas y de impedancia de 4 ohms. Cuando coloco musica que contiene mucha frecuencias bajas pues es obvio que el consumo de corriente se eleva y por lo tanto se reduce el voltaje. Lo que me extraña es que el que recibe la carga es la parte reguladora y no los transistores de potencia  (2n3055).  Por lo que lo tengo entendido los transistores deben mantener corriente pues para que el volaje no caiga.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola.
Haz este cambio.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 28, 2008)

Otra pregunta mas. diran que si molesto pero si no pregunto me quedo con la duda. Al   
 reparar el circuito, este estara listo soportar la demanda de corriente del subwoofer. Sin que haya problemas de distorsion. Y si no es asi es aconsejable comprar el condensador de un faradio.
Gracias


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 28, 2008)

Con la poca experiencia que tengo, puedo decirte que estoy casi seguro que el problema es la disposicion de los transistores 2N3055 en paralelo. Te lo digo porque en una ocasion hice una fuente de 10A de voltaje regulable de 0 a 24 V. Utilizando un potenciometro como divisor de voltaje cotrolaba el voltaje de base de 2 transistores 3055, pero solo uno de ellos "trabajaba", es decir, al alimentar una carga solo uno de los transistores se calentaba, y el otro ni siquiera se entibiaba. Consulte con un amigo mio y me explico que el problema era que como los transistores(por mas que sean del mismo modelo) siempre son diferentes(debido al propio proceso de fabricacion de los mismos) y el tesion umbral de los mismos es diferente, entonces, supongamos que uno de los transistores conduzca a partir de los 0,70V y el otro a los 0,78V. Entonces uno de ellos conducira antes que el otro, y casi toda la corriente circulara por el mismo y solo una pequeña cantidad de corriente circulara por el otro.
Deberias verificar si es eso lo que ocurre con tu circuito, solo fijate si uno de los transistores se calienta y el resto no, al colocar una carga a tu fuente.


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 28, 2008)

si tiene mucha razon. Solo hay un transistor que aumenta su temperatura, pero el resto de los 6 es como si no
existieran. Que puedo hacer en este caso,


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 28, 2008)

la solucion mas sencilla es colocar un solo transitor de potencia que soporte al menos 25A. Por ejemplo un 2N6340  TIP35C u otro transistores de potencia que soporte como minimo 25A. Ademas, debes colocar el transistores en un buen disipador de calor, si es posible con ventilacion. Algo que me llamo la atensión en tu diagrama es la ausencia de un capacitor de gran capacidad para filtrar la corriente rectificada.


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 28, 2008)

Esa era otra pregunta que tenia, el capcitor que se usa para el auto sirve para  el mismo  proposito de resctificar. O me tocara agregar un capacitor de rectificacion y otro de sostenimiento de corriente.


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 28, 2008)

solo de debes colocar un capacitor de 40.000µF o 2 de 20.000µF para filtrar la corriente rectificada, con respecto al capacitor de sostenimiento, ya que en este caso es lo mismo que le filtro.Si tienes un capacitor de los que se usan para los autos supongo deberia funcionar correctamente, mejor inclusive, solo debes fijare que el capacitor soporte una tension de al menos 25V. Tambien es necesario que el puente rectificador soporte al menos 30A


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 29, 2008)

anderson, para que los transistores de potencia queden apareados basta con colocar una resistencia de unos 0.1 ohm 5W en serie con cada emisor de cada transistor, de esta manera introduces realimentacion local por corriente en cada transistor y logras que las corrientes se repartan.


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 4, 2008)

hola amigos. Ya pude hacer andar la fuente. Aun me queda duda, si yo compro el capacitor de un 2 faradios, la respuesta con frecuencias sera optima, es que aun sigo con el problema del subwoofer. Hala demasiada corriente en el momento de funcionamiento. Y eso se ve reflejado en la calidad de sonido. Es decir para que funciona ese capacitor?


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 4, 2008)

que hiciste para hacer funcionar la fuente?
que capacitor estas usando como filtro?


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 4, 2008)

Pues habia un problema de conexiones. Y habia un problema con una pista y procedi a repararla. Pero lo que me sigue estresando es el  sonido entrecortado que produce. Y bueno  el capacitor, no se si es tonteria, pero coloque 5 condensadores de 10000 micros en paralelo tal vez sea el problema. Pues yo hice eso por que un condensador de 20000 micros es un poco costoso, en mi cuidad questa alrededor de 100000 pesos  es decir unos 50 dolares.


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 4, 2008)

Mira, segun tengo entendido, se necesitan 2000µf para filtrar 1A, entoncs con 50000µF deberias poder filtrar unos 25A. 
Creo que el problema en si es que tu fuente, es posible que  no sea capaz de entegar el amperaje suficiente. Tienes algun amperimetro para medir el consumo de tu amplificador con una bateria, y que cantidad de corriente proporciona la fuente cuando se encuetra conectado al amplificador?
Con respecto al capacitor de 2F, no te parece que son muy caros como para comprarlos? Te comento que esos capacitores se utilizan en los vehiculos en paralelo con la bateria, su funcion es prolongar el tiempo de uso y la vida util de la bateria,ya que en algunos momentos el amplificador puede producir un consumo de corriente muy abrupto de corriente, pudiendo perjudicar a la bateria, es ahi qndo el condensador entra en accion.


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 4, 2008)

En si no tengo un amperimetro, con que medir seguramente una corriente mayor de 10 amperios. Segun el manual del amplificadoor este consume por cada  dos canales 20 amperios. 
 Segun lo que usted me dice que esto no deberia pasar, y que la carga que genera el subwoofer deberia soportarla la fuente, sin ningun tipo de  problema.


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 4, 2008)

y los transistores estan  conectados con sus respectivas resistencias de 0.1 ohm que el colega hazard_1998 te habia recomendado que colocaras? Has verificado si todos los transistores estan funcionando, o solo 1 d ellos. Sigo creyendo que el problema se encuentra en los transistores en paralelo! Aunque en teoria estos deberian funcionar correctamente.


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 11, 2008)

Ya revise otravez el circuito. Y decidi desmontar los transistores y efectivamente el unico que trabaja bien es el primero 2n3772. No funcionan los demas ni con las resistencias  en cada emisor ,no se me ocurre nada. Estaba  pensando en la posibilidad de comprar una bateria de carro y el capacitor de un faradio, y utilizar la fuente para recargar la bateria, si es posible. En pocas palabras se me fundio el cerebro. 
Si sirve de algo aqui les dejo un link para ver el video como es que esta funcionando el amplificadorfiacador y donde se ve el esfuerzo que tiene que hacer este para funcionar. En lo ultimo se aprecia la distorsion.
YouTube - amplificador de auto en casa


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 11, 2008)

Esa fuente apesta, debe ser de Fogonazo en un mal día.
Me gusta mas la del elaficionado con el LM317, pero las resistencias deben ir en los colectores, no en los emisores. Esta en el datasheet del LM317 y en lo de pablín así que no es ningún secreto.
Si una vez rectificada tira tu fuente 13.8v es extremadamente simple y efectivo poner una batería en medio como señalas.
Y mi aporte personal a la causa, como siempre, una conmutada DC-DC con el LM5642 con los 2 canales a 180° conectados en paralelo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola Anderson.
Un par de preguntas fundamentales:

Con qué estás rectificando la corriente?
Dónde pusiste el banco de condensadores?

Yo soy más amigo de los diseños simples en cuestiones de fuentes, del estilo de la del LM317 que te pasó ElAficionado. De cualquier manera, todas las que te pasaron deberían andar.
Nilfred, las resistencias van en los emisores. No en los colectores. 

Un saludo


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 13, 2008)

bueno el problema es simple y llanamente de la capacitancia del condensador. El amplificador produce muchos picos de corriente, lo quu conlleva a una baja de importante de voltaje. Lo que voy a proceder es a comprar un capacitor de un faradio para el sostenimiento de voltaje. No son muy costosos por donde vivo. 
aqui les dejo un video donde mueven un amplificador kicker con unas fuentes de pc en paralelo  con un condensador de gran capacidad .
YouTube - Kicker L7 15 inch hooked up to a Laptop


----------

